# sandusky river fremont



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Cought 5 walleye so far this season looking to catch more this weekend. When I was walking down the the river I saw i guy use orange flyes. I know they are suspose to look like fish eggs. well the guy caught 3 walleye in a matter of 1 hour. I now how to tie the flyes but how do you set it up on a spining rod. Im looking for some help?:G


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

You get a fly rod. What exactly was he doing? Did he have split shot on there?

Man I figured that would work. If you let stuff drift like it normally would the fish may 'buy' it. 

I'm thinking here; on a spinnng rod I'd use a carolina rig. Adjust your weight, cast to the south into the current. Use about a 3 or 4ft leader while holding your rod high. Lift your rod periodically and it will move the sinker on the rig downstream with the current.

The problem you're going to run into with a spinning rod is that you may not be able to cast into the current as far. You won't have as much manipulation to lift the rod where you want because a spinning rod is shorter. 9 foot is typical for fly fishing. 

I bet you can catch fish though!


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

He had no split shot an he could cast far so his rige must have been heavy?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

walleyeguy19 said:


> He had no split shot an he could cast far so his rige must have been heavy?


How do you know he didn't have split shot? Was he using a fly rod?


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

no he was not useing a fly rod he was useing a spining rod it look like a longer type of lead weight it was put on about 30inchs for his fly. In what is a carolina rig I hear it alot but i dont no what it is?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

he was using propably,noodle rod 10'6",put split shot and fly and you can cast like with fly rod.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

walleyeguy19 said:


> no he was not useing a fly rod he was useing a spining rod it look like a longer type of lead weight it was put on about 30inchs for his fly. In what is a carolina rig I hear it alot but i dont no what it is?


Just type in "carolina rig" in your internet search. You may find a picture of one. 

Basically what it is; Take a bullet sinker and run your line from the rod through it. Then put a small bead on the line. Then tie a barrel swivel in front of the bead. Then tie a leader to the swivel however long you want it. Then tie your lure on there.

Your lure could be something like a floating jig head or an egg sack. While you retrieve your line the sinker stays on the bottom and your jig is up just above the bottom. This is what guys use in the river for walleye. Those fish are on the bottom and you keep the lure in the strike zone longer.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

This is a Carolina Rig


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

A few guys with 10' rods, bell sinkers, 9' leaders, and homemade flies that fish the Maumee. 

They hammer the fish, but they don't make a lot of friends if they high-line their rigs. The one guy that I've fished beside on the island doesn't keep his rod up high, rather he points it at his rig as it trickles downstream. 

You can't really fish below him without getting tangled with him, which is why he typically always tries to be on the far downstream end. He doesn't quarter his cast upstream, rather he quarters it downstream. 

Black flies..about 1.5" long...gold eyes. He uses forceps to dig the flies out of their gullets...


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there any one going down to the sandusky today?


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

going tomorrow morning


----------



## cvlngneer (Nov 7, 2011)

getting ready for next season... best spots in fremont?


----------



## cvlngneer (Nov 7, 2011)

or north of town?...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Anywhere downtown......hard to mess it up just stay between the two bridges and ur fine!


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

cvlngneer said:


> getting ready for next season... best spots in fremont?


look for the crowds lol


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't even know there was walleye's in the sandusky this time of the year


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

There isn't...original post is from March.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

mlayers said:


> I didn't even know there was walleye's in the sandusky this time of the year


 If they blow up that stupid dam they're will be!


----------

